# needing a good marinade for a pork loin



## smoke_it_up (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 4-5 lbs loin i'm smokeing tomarrow and in need of a good marinade. if anybody has any available and would be willing to share. It would be appreciated. might even throw in a little q-view. thanks


----------



## hoser (Sep 6, 2009)

I usually just put it in a basic brine overnight (or as long as you can) then hit it with the rub and smoke away.

My basic brine is:
1 gallon water
1/2 cup kosher salt
1/3 cup brown or turbinado sugar
two bay leave crushed
some black peppercorns crushed. 

mix it all up until salt and sugar dissolves, then soak your loin.

Not really a marinade, but will help keep the loin nice and juicy.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have used Italian Dressing on them before. Maybe you could go with the oriental and use some soy and ginger. You can also look up the marinade section here.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=123
Here's a link for the marinades and sauces. Good Luck


----------

